# Pitbull seasonal allergies, food allergies, or mites?



## Chepetuh (Aug 26, 2017)

I've had my 3 month old pit since for a month now, it was a gift from my uncle's litter, but lately this month he's been breaking out horribly. He has alot of hair loss and patches. He eats his dog food normally and his stool is normal. He's in perfect shape with great energy. It's just his coat it's getting worse. He did have a bit of fleas on him about 2 weeks ago bc i noticed the bald spots on him so i treated him for it and it worked for about a week and after that was when it started the breakout. He has bumps or pimples on the head i could say that just popped by themselves. Also I'd like to add i have my 1 year old pit that doesn't have this problem she has a healthy coat and I'd just like to know if anyone could help me with some advice.


----------



## Axel36 (Oct 18, 2017)

Chepetuh said:


> I've had my 3 month old pit since for a month now, it was a gift from my uncle's litter, but lately this month he's been breaking out horribly. He has alot of hair loss and patches. He eats his dog food normally and his stool is normal. He's in perfect shape with great energy. It's just his coat it's getting worse. He did have a bit of fleas on him about 2 weeks ago bc i noticed the bald spots on him so i treated him for it and it worked for about a week and after that was when it started the breakout. He has bumps or pimples on the head i could say that just popped by themselves. Also I'd like to add i have my 1 year old pit that doesn't have this problem she has a healthy coat and I'd just like to know if anyone could help me with some advice.


Hi. I'm sorry to hear that. Do both of them eat the same food? I know that with my boy when we first rescued him he was very itchy and would whine about it. He even had some bald spots behind his ears and legs. We switched from science diet (what the shelter fed all their dogs) to TOTW pacific stream and has been great since. His hair is growing back and doesn't freak out when he scratches himself and it's not as bad as it was. The other thing I can recommend (call me crazy) is to buy unscented laundry detergent too. We don't know what helped more but we're not ready to find out. I'm sure others will have other opinions/recommendations.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

